# Waterloo 8wt forsale in classifieds



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 8wt Waterloo flyrod forsale in the classifieds. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Sfs


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Still forsale! Great rod for any beginner! I will ship it if needed!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

couldn't find it... shoot me an email or pm


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Rod is sold. Thanks


----------

